
Why is Lucee so much better at handling JSON? - rmason
http://www.codersrevolution.com/blog/why-is-lucee-so-much-better-at-handling-json
======
rmason
For the uninitiated Lucee is an open source version of ColdFusion, it was
featured on the front page of HN when it launched.

[http://lucee.org/](http://lucee.org/)

